# cat in heat!



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

My cat is in heat and i was wondering how long it takes because it is really getting old. :roll: I kno we need to get her spayed!

Thank you,
Jeffrey


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I see that you have also asked this question in Health and Nutrition, so I'll lock this thread up. No need for two. :wink: 

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=29550


----------

